# Nap Razorbak



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Not that many guys shoot them in SA but its still a good broadhead.


----------



## tsotsi (Jan 21, 2009)

Sukkel to tune , did not like high velocity but gives a good blood trail.:darkbeer:


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Razorbacks*

Tried them last year and they were great. Was easy to tune and shot bullet holes on my Hoyt Vulcan. Shot a kudu cow and eland bull with them and they both expired within sight. Good cutting diameter, good arrow flight and penetration. I like the rotation technology on these braodheads. Just sharpen the blades beforehand! Good luck.


----------

